# Fell like a dud



## felixgata

Buenos días a todos:

Estoy traduciendo un libro de ciencia divulgativo y tengo dudas sobre cómo traducir la expresión del asunto. Os pongo mucho contexto para que os hagáis una idea clara:

Nearly three decades later, in 1912, a cardiologist in Chicago described the mysterious case of a fifty-five-year-old banker who *“fell like a dud.”* As doctors investigated the case, they found that the artery that brought blood to the patient’s heart had become occluded by a clot. The condition became commonly known as a “heart attack”—the word attack signifying the speed and suddenness of the crisis.

Mi intento:

Casi tres décadas después, en 1912, un cardiólogo de Chicago describió el misterioso caso de un banquero de cincuenta y cinco años que *«se cayó redondo».* Cuando los médicos investigaron el caso, descubrieron que la arteria que transportaba la sangre al corazón del paciente estaba ocluida por un coágulo. La enfermedad pasó a conocerse como «ataque al corazón», donde la palabra ataque indica la rapidez y brusquedad de la crisis.

He consultado las acepciones de "dud" y ninguna me encaja con el contexto, así que he optado por despegarme mucho del texto, aunque quizá me he pasado. También he pensado en poner "se desplomó como un saco". 
¿Voy bien encaminada?

Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Gata


----------



## SuperScuffer

Possibly alluding to a dud bomb - falls straight to the ground and does nothing:-



*dud* _n__informal_ (bomb that does not explode) (_bomba_)no estallar _loc verb_ Fortunately, the suicide bomber's explosive device was a dud, and no one was injured. _Por suerte, la bomba del suicida no estalló y nadie salió herido._


However I think you are better off inventing an alternative.


----------



## felixgata

Thank you very much, SuperScuffer. 
It helps me a lot to know what "dud" refers to.

Cheers!

Gata


----------



## Masood

I agree with the above. I guess he fell to the floor and was instantly motionless.


----------



## felixgata

Hi, Masood!
And thank you, as usual.

Gata


----------



## bgiorno

Diríamos, cayó y se quedó planchado/duro.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, bgiorno.
Tengo en cuenta tu propuesta.

¡Saludos!

Gata


----------



## Un Adorador

A suggested translation;
"...cayo como saco de papas..."


----------



## pops91710

Am I the only one who has never heard of the expression _fell like a dud _to mean _fell dead_? Of course, it was over 100 years ago, and I am not that old...yet. As a former military munitions specialist, I do know what a dud is.  

¿Qué tal *se cayó de plano*?


----------



## felixgata

Gracias a los dos, UnAdorador y pops91710. Muy buenas opciones las dos.
¡Tengo mucho entre lo que elegir!

¡Saludos!

Gata


----------



## LVRBC

It is completely unfamiliar to me as a term for sudden death. There's a good reason for that: it wasn't the patient who "fell like a dud."  Dr James B Herrick, the cardiologist who first described sudden death from coronary artery occlusion, stated that *his report of the case "fell like a dud.*"  (It did however influence Dr Paul Dudley White, a younger cardiologist who became a pioneer in modern cardiology in the US.)  This is all known and recorded medical history - you can search James B Herrick and there are multiple sources, including the NY Times, that accurately give the quote. 
In other words, the original source has ascribed the words incorrectly.  What's a translator to do?


----------



## felixgata

Thank you very much, LVRBC, again!
I usually do a lot of searches, but maybe I typed "*he* fell like a dude", and I did not come up with anything.
I will correct it and tell the editor about it. There are some other mistakes in the book.
I still do not have a clear idea of what it means or how to translate it. Maybe "Cayó en saco roto" would work, meaning that nobody paid any attention to it? 

Cheers,

Gata


----------



## pops91710

felixgata said:


> I still do not have a clear idea of what it means or how to translate it


_Su reporte "__se volcó como un globo de plomo__." 
o cayó en oídos sordos_


----------



## felixgata

Gracias, pops91710, de nuevo, aunque diría que en España no se usa la expresión "globo de plomo", aunque quizá me equivoque...


----------



## pops91710

felixgata said:


> Gracias, pops91710, de nuevo, aunque diría que en España no se usa la expresión "globo de plomo", aunque quizá me equivoque...


Bueno, _el reporte cayó en oídos sordos. (español de España es muy diferente que en México o de la RD.)_


----------



## felixgata

¡Muchas gracias, pops91710!


----------



## LVRBC

Hi Felix,
I feel that since it's an error in the original, translation would just perpetuate the error.
     It's especially egregious since the author places the phrase in quotes as if he is accurately quoting "a cardiologist in Chicago." (I note that he does not bother to name this cardiologist, although Herrick is a prominent figure and known for not only this early description of death from coronary artery occlusion but also for being the first to describe sickle cell disease.)  At the 1912 meeting of the Association of American Physicians, James B. Herrick read a paper entitled "Clinical Features of Sudden Obstruction of the Coronary Arteries."  The scientific paper, which Herrick correctly felt was extremely significant, got no attention at the meeting. For this reason he described the paper as "falling like a dud" i.e., a bomb that fails to explode.
      Here is a link to the paper, but you will have to subscribe to get the full text.
CLINICAL FEATURES OF SUDDEN OBSTRUCTION OF THE CORONARY ARTERIES
*Nowhere in this paper or elsewhere does Herrick describe the patient "falling like a dud."*
See if the editors can get the author to fix this, perhaps.  This is an awkward situation for a translator.


----------



## gato radioso

felixgata said:


> Buenos días a todos:
> 
> Estoy traduciendo un libro de ciencia divulgativo y tengo dudas sobre cómo traducir la expresión del asunto. Os pongo mucho contexto para que os hagáis una idea clara:
> 
> Nearly three decades later, in 1912, a cardiologist in Chicago described the mysterious case of a fifty-five-year-old banker who *“fell like a dud.”* As doctors investigated the case, they found that the artery that brought blood to the patient’s heart had become occluded by a clot. The condition became commonly known as a “heart attack”—the word attack signifying the speed and suddenness of the crisis.
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> Casi tres décadas después, en 1912, un cardiólogo de Chicago describió el misterioso caso de un banquero de cincuenta y cinco años que *«se cayó redondo».* Cuando los médicos investigaron el caso, descubrieron que la arteria que transportaba la sangre al corazón del paciente estaba ocluida por un coágulo. La enfermedad pasó a conocerse como «ataque al corazón», donde la palabra ataque indica la rapidez y brusquedad de la crisis.
> 
> He consultado las acepciones de "dud" y ninguna me encaja con el contexto, así que he optado por despegarme mucho del texto, aunque quizá me he pasado. También he pensado en poner "se desplomó como un saco".
> ¿Voy bien encaminada?
> 
> Muchas gracias por adelantado,
> 
> Gata


Cayó a plomo.


----------



## felixgata

LVRBC said:


> Hi Felix,
> I feel that since it's an error in the original, translation would just perpetuate the error.
> It's especially egregious since the author places the phrase in quotes as if he is accurately quoting "a cardiologist in Chicago." (I note that he does not bother to name this cardiologist, although Herrick is a prominent figure and known for not only this early description of death from coronary artery occlusion but also for being the first to describe sickle cell disease.)  At the 1912 meeting of the Association of American Physicians, James B. Herrick read a paper entitled "Clinical Features of Sudden Obstruction of the Coronary Arteries."  The scientific paper, which Herrick correctly felt was extremely significant, got no attention at the meeting. For this reason he described the paper as "falling like a dud" i.e., a bomb that fails to explode.
> Here is a link to the paper, but you will have to subscribe to get the full text.
> CLINICAL FEATURES OF SUDDEN OBSTRUCTION OF THE CORONARY ARTERIES
> *Nowhere in this paper or elsewhere does Herrick describe the patient "falling like a dud."*
> See if the editors can get the author to fix this, perhaps.  This is an awkward situation for a translator.



Yes, LVRBC, of course it needs to be corrected. As I wrote above, I will correct it and tell the editor about it. There are some other mistakes in the book, and he asked to write a list with all of them to send it to the author. Thanks for all the information. I will include in the list and suggest that the cardiologist in question be mentioned in the notes.

The thing is that I still do not have a clear idea of what "it fell like a dud" means or how to translate it. I have thought of "Cayó en saco roto", which means that nobody paid any attention to it. Is that the idea? 

I really appreciate your interest, LVRBC.   

Gata


----------



## felixgata

gato radioso said:


> Cayó a plomo.


Gracias, gato, pero "cayó a plomo" me parece apropiado para una persona, pero no para el informe de un  caso.

¡Saludos!

Gata


----------



## SuperScuffer

felixgata said:


> The thing is that I still do not have a clear idea of what "it fell like a dud" means or how to translate it. I have thought of "Cayó en saco roto", which means that nobody paid any attention to it. Is that the idea?


I think so.  Imagine you set off a firework and expect the bang to startle people, but there is no bang, nobody notices, because the firework was a dud.


----------



## felixgata

Thanks a lot, SuperScuffer, again .
Your explanation could not be clearer.

Cheers!

Gara


----------



## elroy

I would leave it in English and add a translator’s note explaining the error.


----------



## felixgata

Thank you for the suggestion, elroy. I will discuss it with the editor.

Cheers!

Gata


----------



## LVRBC

felixgata said:


> I have thought of "Cayó en saco roto", which means that nobody paid any attention to it. Is that the idea?


Yes.  Good luck.


----------



## felixgata

Thanks a lot , LVRBC, again.


----------



## bgiorno

Leyendo más detenidamente pude entender mejor lo que significa y se me ocurre lo siguiente,

Fell like a dud: se cayó como un fiasco/quedó como un fiasco.


----------



## felixgata

Hola de nuevo, bgiorno. "Fiasco" me parece una opción interesante. La tengo en cuenta.

Saludos,

Gata


----------



## SydLexia

I think "fiasco" is too strong here: "no suscitó ningún/apenas interés" is closer, I feel.

"pasó desapercebido", perhaps??"

But obviously the main point is the incompleteness of the original.

syd


----------



## eddietaif

Gata, me da la impresión de que ya tienes una idea muy clara de lo que vas a hacer, pero tengo que añadir una cosa más:
Me gusta tu diplomacia.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, SydLexia y eddietaif, por la propuesta y por el cumplido  . Creo que, dada la generosidad de este foro, lo menos que puedo hacer es agradecer todas las propuestas, me convenzan más o menos.

Me parecen muy acertadas tus versiones, Syd, pero al final he optado por eliminar la frase. Mi versión ha sido la siguiente, con la el comentario que aparece debajo:

Casi tres décadas después, en 1912, el doctor James B. Herrick, un cardiólogo de Chicago, describió el misterioso caso de un banquero de cincuenta y cinco años que murió cincuenta y dos horas después de sentirse indispuesto. Cuando le practicó la autopsia, descubrió que la arteria que transportaba la sangre al corazón estaba ocluida por un coágulo. La nueva patología pasó a conocerse como «ataque al corazón», donde la palabra _ataque _indica la rapidez y brusquedad de la crisis. 

[RPP1]El texto original dice lo siguiente:

[…] un cardiólogo de Chicago describió el misterioso caso de un banquero de cincuenta y cinco años que «fell like a dud». Cuando los médicos investigaron el caso, descubrieron que la arteria que transportaba la sangre al corazón del paciente estaba ocluida por un coágulo. La enfermedad pasó a conocerse como «ataque al corazón», donde la palabra ataque indica la rapidez y brusquedad de la crisis.

. Hay un error en lo que respecta a la cita “fell like a dud”, cuya fuente, además, no se menciona en las notas. 
. También hay un error sobre quién practicó la autopsia. En este artículo aparece la frase y se explica la historia:
THE DOCTOR'S WORLD (Published 1982).

Me he basado en él para rehacer el párrafo, donde obvio la cita porque mencionarla requería variar aún más el texto.

Creo que convendría añadir en las notas [donde aparece la bibliografía] la referencia del artículo:

167 _Casi tres décadas después, en 1912, _Lawrence K. Altman, «The Doctor’s World», _New York Times,_ 6 de marzo de 1982, disponible en THE DOCTOR'S WORLD (Published 1982).

¡Saludos a los dos!

Gata


----------



## Rocko!

En mi humilde opinión, la traducción se tendría que hacer sí o sí  porque fueron palabras dichas por Herrick, y explicar en un comentario que detectaste un error en el texto que tradujiste (un “who” en lugar de un “that”).

El descubrimiento de @LVRBC aparece mencionado también en cuatro libros de diferentes autores. Por ejemplo:


> However, *as he himself said in his autobiography*," The *publication* aroused *no interest. It fell like a dud*'.


Fuente: P. R. Fleming. (1997). _A Short History of Cardiology_ - Página 176

Por aquí diríamos “no hubo gran interés por la publicación. *No fue el bombazo que el autor esperaba que fuera*”.
(Yo sí diría bombazo, y encontré que la periodista de Barcelona, Begoña Corzo, también lo escribió en un artículo en La Vanguardia. Dijo: “_La presentación del bikini en 1946 no fue el *bombazo* que esperaba su autor_”).

*La autobiografía mencionada es  _Memories of Eighty Years_.

Edit: perdón, no traduje el título del hilo. Yo pondría:

Nearly three decades later, in 1912, a cardiologist in Chicago described the mysterious case of a fifty-five-year-old banker who “fell like a dud.

Casi tres décadas después, en 1912, un cardiólogo de Chicago describió el misterioso caso de un banquero de cincuenta y cinco años, en un artículo que en su momento pasó «sin pena ni gloria».

(Ya sé que digo una cosa y otra es la que hago)


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias de nuevo, Rocko!
Me parece brillante tu propuesta. Este foro no deja nunca de asombrarme. Ya he entregado la traducción, pero creo que estoy a tiempo de pedir que cambien mi propuesta por la tuya.

Otro saludo y buen domingo,

Gata


----------



## felixgata

Me dice el editor que llego a tiempo de incorporar el cambio, así que el libro mejorará aún más gracias a vuestra ayuda  .


----------

